# Ballymena Car Fest



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Folks

Is anyone going to the Ballymena Car Fest this weekend?

I know the organisers and have been asked to come over from Edinburgh to help with the judging. 
I will be getting the ferry over on Fri morning and staying until Sun afternoon. 
Will be headed over with my 2008 red factory JCW Mini so gives a wave if you see me.

http://www.ballymenacarfest.com/


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Well saying as I live in Ballymena, if I can convince the boss it's a good idea to give me the day off then I dare say me and the other half will go down a run!


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah was a good day out


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I had a great weekend over in N.I.
The show was very well attended.

My car won Meguiars best in show for its class which was nice.


----------

